# my deal



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

ill leave this site for ever nd never come back if anything with my name is deleted.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

nope.

you should have thought about that before you decided to be a jerkoff.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

HOW THE FUCK AM I JERKOFF. and ur not gunna be acalling me a jerkoff wen i beat ur ass in afew week


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

i thought we were meeting tomorrow?  should i wear a different outfit?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

...and you're a jerkoff because you're a troll and anyone who has enough time to do that is a pathetic asshole in my book.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> i thought we were meeting tomorrow?  should i wear a different outfit?



u live in NYC? if so il meet u 2morrow. and how do i troll?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm going to facebook message a few of the kids on his wrestling team to see what they think of him.  i'll post the findings when i get them.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> i'm going to facebook message a few of the kids on his wrestling team to see what they think of him.  i'll post the findings when i get them.


Sweet!  I'm going home now I'll see what you got in bout an hour....


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> i'm going to facebook message a few of the kids on his wrestling team to see what they think of him.  i'll post the findings when i get them.



U UCKING HOMO STOP/


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

lol.....play nice e-wigger.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

FINE U WIN IM LEAVING ILL NEVER POST HERE AGAIN. happy? will u please stop?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Sweet!  I'm going home now I'll see what you got in bout an hour....



I'm going out tonight, so expect them in the morning.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

you have done this to yourself.

The troll has become the trolled......or fucking something like that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> bro im leavving the website right nw ill never post again please ill do anything.



anything, huh?


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

P-funk said:


> you have done this to yourself.
> 
> The troll has become the trolled......or fucking something like that.



im not a troll.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im not a troll.



shut it e-thug wannabe.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

so you plug his name into instant messanger and you get all the good info huh?

this is excellent!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

judging by all these private messages pleading with me to stop, danny really would do _anything_.

what should i have him do?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

for the record, we're having a party upstairs as we speak and i'm more entertained by this than pussy and beer.

I heart IM.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im not an ethug i dunno y u thnk that. u guys r the ones actig tough



Whatever dude....see if you can borrow your parents BMW and cruise into the city tonight.  Take the George Washington birdge though, it is a lot easier than the tunnel, when you are coming from your home in NJ.

Or, just hang here and e-thug it up dawg.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

2 pages in and this thread has potential to be the best of all time.

I should really be studying....but fuck it, this is way to good!


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

idk y the fuck u gu7ys h8 e o bad i didnt fucking do anything 2 u guys i dont even troll i type bad so fucking what whc aeres


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

you are a troll, a wigger, and an e-thug all rolled into one.  You deserve what is coming to you.....and when you get to prison some day, you will deserve what is cuming to you then too.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

P-funk said:


> you are a troll, a wigger, and an e-thug all rolled into one.  You deserve what is coming to you.....and when you get to prison some day, you will deserve what is cuming to you then too.



bro idc about prison. i got boyz in prison. i no i unna go to prion one day idont give a fuck. but i cant have someone ruin my rep and i cant do anyhitng about it.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2008)

your boyfriend in prison will be impressed with how you jerk off your dog.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2008)

Put quotes around it in google you will get some forfeited match.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE STOP. im seriousni will do anyhting.


----------



## KentDog (Feb 1, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I think you have to put the name into instant messanger?  Soxmuscle said type it into IM (instant messanger?).


Oh, ok. I don't even know what that means to be honest, I just wanted to see if this thread would pop up under google by searching his name.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

yo p funk wtf do u want me 2 do? post a video of me doing somethinghat iwll really damage me or somethng ?


----------



## KentDog (Feb 1, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Put quotes around it in google you will get some forfeited match.


I see it now. Is this the match where Danny supposedly punched someone for calling him a sissy?


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

KentDog said:


> I see it now. Is this the match where Danny supposedly punched someone for calling him a sissy?



no


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yo p funk wtf do u want me 2 do? post a video of me doing somethinghat iwll really damage me or somethng ?



huh?  that made no sense.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

P-funk said:


> huh?  that made no sense.



ill do fucking anything if u stop. anyhting


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 1, 2008)

I will miss you alot danny you were a cool dude.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't want anything from you.

I am just saying that you have been annoying for so long.  Now it is all coming back to you (for some reason today.....I guess you pissed someone off today).

I am pretty much done with this thread, except for a laugh or too.

me and you are cool dawg.  I am an e-thug too.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2008)

HAHAHA pinned in :56 secs man you really suck.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 1, 2008)

Post a vid of you getting beat into a gang.  We will stop, I promise.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Javier Diaz and some of his "boyz" have to say about this internet usage.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 1, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> HAHAHA pinned in :56 secs man you really suck.



never said i was gud


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I can't wait to see what Javier Diaz and some of his "boyz" have to say about this internet usage.



who the fuck is javier diaz?  hahahaha


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm starting to feel sorry or him. What if he kill himself or something. Don't you guys care?


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm starting to feel sorry or him. What if he kill himself or something. Don't you guys care?



I would prefer he loses the ability to reproduce, but I will settle with suicide


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm starting to feel sorry or him. What if he kill himself or something. Don't you guys care?



i care.


that is why i am done with this thread.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2008)

I am sick...
I am tired....
I was supposed to be out the door an hour ago!

However, I am ashamed..........

For all this torture!

The lies

The wannabe

The annoyance 

The retarded demonstrations

That I have been witnessing!



SO SHAME ON YOU DANNY!


You got what you deserved!


----------

